# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  مؤلفات الإمام ابن كمال باشا الحنفي (ت940هـ)

## محمود شمس الدين أمير الخزاعي

خلَّفَ الإمامُ ابنُ كمال باشا -رحمه الله تعالى- تراثاً علمياً عظيماً، خدَمَ به الشريعةَ الإسلاميةَ، وأثرى به المكتبات بذخائرَ وروائعَ قلَّ نظيرُها، وعزَّ مثيلُها، ولم يترك باباً من العلوم إلا ودخلَهُ، ولم يغادر علماً أو فناً إلا وله فيه مصنفٌ أو رسالةٌ، فلا عجبَ أن يفوقَ تعدادُ رسائله ومؤلفاته مائةً وعشرينَ، ما بين متن وشرحٍ وحاشيةٍ ورسالة ونثرٍ، ولم يقتصر فيها على اللغة العربية، بل إنه ألَّفَ وصنَّفَ بالفارسيةِ والتركيةِ أيضاً.
أحببت أن أورد في هذه المشاركة  أهم مؤلفاته التي توصلت إلى معرفتها، وهي:
1 – إيضاحُ الإصلاحِ في فقه الإمام أبي حنيفة -رحمه الله تعالى- ، وهذا الكتاب وفقني الله تعالى لتحقيقه وإخراجه بمعية أخينا الدكتور عبد الله داود المحمدي، وقد قامت أخيرا بطبعه دار الكتب العلمية في بيروت في شباط 2007م، وقد عَمِلَهُ متناً وشَرَحَهُ، بعد أن رأى أن شرح الوقايةِ لصدرِ الشريعةِ -رحمه الله تعالى- كان فيه ما فيه من الزلل والخطأ.
2 – تنقيحُ التنقيحِ في أصول الفقه، وهو تعليقاتٌ على تنقيح الأصول للعلامة صدر الشريعة المحبوبي (ت 747هـ)، ويعكف على تحقيقه أخونا الدكتور طالب رشيد جاسم وفقه الله تعالى لإكماله.
3 – المنيرة، وهي رسالةٌ في الموعظةِ والتصوفِ، أولها: الحمدُ للهِ الذي أعلى معالم العلمِ وأعلامهُ … إلخ.
4 – ترجمة كتاب النجومِ الزاهرةِ في ملوك مصرَ والقاهرة، لابن تغري بردي، فقد ترجمه إلى اللغة التركية بأمرٍ من السلطان سليم خان عند دخوله مصرَ.
5 – تفسيرُ ابن كمال باشا -رحمه الله تعالى-، وصلَ فيه إلى سورة الصافات، وُصِفَ بأنه: ((تفسيرٌ لطيفٌ فيه تحقيقاتٌ شريفةٌ، وتصرفاتٌ عجيبةٌ)).
6 – كتابُ التعريفات، زادَ فيه زياداتٍ لطيفةً على تعريفات السيد الشريف الجرجاني.
7 – تـأريخ آلِ عثمـان، ألفه بإشارةٍ من السلطان بايزيد خان المعروف ببايزيـد الصوفي، وقد وصل فيه إلى سنة 933هـ.
8 – دقائقُ الحقائقِ، كتب بعضَ الألفاظِ الفارسيَّةِ وحققها، وكان قد صنفه بالتركيةِ باسم الوزير إبراهيم باشا، قال فيه: ((سميته بدقائق الحقائق لاشتماله على الدقيقة المتعلقة بحقيقة اللغة المتشابهة)).
9 – رجوع الشيخ إلى صباه في القوَّةِ على الباه، ترجمه بإشارة السلطان سليم خان -رحمه الله تعالى- ذكر كتبا كثيرة في هذا المعنى وقال: ((جمعت منها ولم أقصد به إعانةَ الممتع الذي يرتكبُ المعاصيَ، بل قصدتُ إعانةَ من قَصُرَتْ شهوتُهُ عن بلُوغِ أمنيتِهِ في الحلالِ الذي هو سببٌ لعمارةِ الدنيا، ولما كَمُلَ قسَّمتُه قسمين: قسمٌ يشتملُ على ثلاثينَ باباً يتعلَّقُ بأسرارِ الرجالِ وما يُقوِّيها على الباه من الأدويةِ والأغذيةِ، والثاني: يشتملُ على ثلاثينَ باباً يتعلَّقُ بأسرارِ النساءِ وما يناسِبُهُنَّ من الزينةِ)). 
10 – يوسف وزليخا، ألفه باللغةِ التركيَّةِ.
11 – أشكال الفرائض، انتهى من تأليفه سنة 927 هـ.
12 – الأربعون في الحديث، جمعَ فيه ثلاث أربعينات وشرحها، واختارَ منها ما جزل لفظه وحسن، وليس كله أربعون حديثاً، بل فيه عشرون.
13 – كتاب الآدابِ في البحث.
14 – تأريخُ غزوةِ ميحاج.
15 – التجويد في علم الكلام، ثم قام بشرحه وسماهُ التجريد، قال الشيخ طاشكبري زاده -رحمه الله تعالى- : ((وله كتاب في علم الكلام متن وشرح سماه تجريد التجريد)).
16 – المهمات في فروع الحنفية.
17 – كتاب المُنْشآت، ألَّفـه باللغةِ التركيةِ.
18 – رسالةُ الآيات العشر في أحوال الآخرة في الحشر.
19 – رسالةٌ في حد الخمرِ.
20 – رسالةٌ في الحالِ.
21 – التنبيه على غلطِ الجاهلِ والنبيه، وهو رسالةٌ ذكر فيها ما يقع على ألسنة الكتاب والعامة من أغلاطٍ في اللفظِ، ورتبَ الأغلاطَ على حروف المعجم، أولها: الحمدُ للهِ الذي جعلنا من زمرةِ من علم … إلخ.
22 – تفسير سورةِ الملكِ.
23 – رسالةٌ في أقسامِ المجازِ.
24 – رسالةٌ في الجسمِ.
25 – رسالةٌ في التعريبِ.
26 – شرح مشارق الأنوار للصاغاني.
27 – شرح مصابيح السنة للإمام الفراء البغوي.
28 – رسالةٌ في القضاءِ والقدر.
29 –  رسـالـةٌ في القافِـيَةِ.
30 – رسالةٌ في العلم وماهيته.
31 – شرح حديث أربعين، اختار فيه ما كان مسجعاً من جوامع الكلمِ وغيره.
32 – شرح القشر العشر في معشر الحشر، وهي رسالةٌ في تفسير الآيات البينات في أهوال الحشر.
33 – حاشية على كتاب التهافت لخواجه زاده.
34 – جامع الفروع المشهور بفروع ابن الحداد.
35 – رسالةٌ في أسلوب الحكيم.
36 – راحةُ الأرواحِ في دفعِ عاهةِ الأشباحِ، وهي رسالةٌ مختصرةٌ في الطاعون.
37 – حاشية على أوائل كتاب تنقيح الأصول لصدر الشريعة -رحمه الله تعالى- .
38 – تغيير التنقيح، فرغَ منه في رمضانَ سنة 931 هـ.
39 – رسالةٌ في السـعي والبطـالةِ، أولها: الحمدُ للهِ الـذي علَّمَنَـا وُجُوهَ المكاسبِ ... إلخ.
40 – رسالةٌ في الماهيَّةِ ومجعوليتها.
41 – مختصرٌ في المسحِ على الخفينِ، أولُهُ: الحمدُ للهِ الذي جعلَ المسحَ سنةَ دينِ الإسلامِ … إلخ.
42 – محيط اللغة، وهو قاموسٌ لغويٌّ باللغة الفارسيةِ، رتَّبَـهُ كترتيبِ الصحاح لجوهري.
43 – حاشية على مطالع النوار في المنطق، للقاضي سراج الدين محمود بن أبي بكر الأرموري (المتوفى سنة 682هـ).
44 – شرح على المفتاح (مفتاح العلوم للسكاكي)، وقد غيَّرَهُ وسمَّاهُ تغيير المفتاح، لكنه لم يكملْهُ.
45 – رسالةٌ في المشاكلةِ.
46 – رسالةٌ في (مِنْ) التبعيضيَّةِ.
47 – رسالةٌ في الميزانِ.
48 – طبقات المجتهدين في مذهبِ الحنفيةِ.
49 – شرح فرائض السجاوندي.
50 – شرحُ القصيدةِ الخمريةِ للإمام عمر بن الفارضِ-رحمه الله تعالى-.
51 – رسالةٌ في سجود السهو.
52 – رسالةٌ في حوض عشر في عشرٍ.
53 – رسالةٌ في دوران الصوفيةِ ورقصهم، أولها: الحمدُ للهِ الذي هدى قلوب المؤمنين إلى الإيمان … إلخ.
54 – رسالةُ الروح، أولها: الحمدُ للهِ الذي خلقَ الإنسانَ أطواراً … إلخ، وقد شرحها رمضان بن محمد بن سليمان المعروف بسعي التيروي.
55 – وله حواشٍ على تفسير الكشاف.
56 – شرحٌ لبعضِ الهدايةِ.
57 – حاشية على شرح الطوسي للإشارات لابن سينا في المنطق والحكمة.
58 – شرح مشكاة المصابيح.
59 – حاشية على شرح الجغميني للمولى سنان باشا.
60 – تغيير السراجية وشرحه.
61 – أسرار النحو.
62 – رسالة الاستخلافِ في الخطبةِ.
63 – رسالة في إيمان أبوي النبي -صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وَسَلَّمَ-.
64 – رسالة في تصحيح لفظ الزنديق.
65 – رسالة في تحقيق معنى مراد القائلين بأن الواجب موجب للذات.
66 – رسالة في بيان سر عدم نسبة الشر إلى الله تعالى.
67 - رسالة في معنى الجعل (جعل الماهية).
68 – تحقيق مقال القائلين.
69 – رسالة في تقسيم المجاز.
70 – رسالة في تحقيق وضع "كاد".
71 – رسالة في بيان تحقيق الربا وما يتعلق به.
72 – رسالة في بيان مزية اللسان الفارسية على سائر الألسنة ما خلا العربية.
73 – رسالة في تحقيق المعجزة وبيان وجه دلالتها.
74 – رسالة في الوجود.
75 – رسالة في دخول ولد البنت في الموقوف.
76 – شرح الجامع الصحيح للبخاري.
77- كتاب الفتاوى ، وهو كتاب جمع فتاواه وتوجد منه نسخة خطية نفيسة في مكتبة جمعية التربية الإسلامية في بغداد، وعسى أن يوفقنا الله تعالى لطبعها قريبا، ولست أعلم لها نسخة ثانية ، كما لا أعلم أحدا ذكر نسبتها إليه سوى ناسخها ومفهرس هذه المكتبة.
78- رسالة صفوة المنقولات في شرح شروط الصلاة ، وهي قيد التحقيق من قبلنا ، سهل الله ذلك ونفع بها.
هذا .. وللإمام ابن كمال باشا -رحمه الله تعالى-  تآليفُ ومصنفاتٌ أخرُ، ذكر بعضهم أنها زادت على مائةٍ وعشرين مصنفاً.
قال الشيخ طاشكبري زاده -رحمه الله تعالى- : ((وله يد طولى في الانشاء والنظم بالفارسية والتركية وقد صنف كتابا بالفارسية على منوال كتاب كلستان وسماه بنكارستان وصنف كتابا في تواريخ آل عثمان بالتركية وأبدع في إنشائه وأجاد وله كتاب في اللغة الفارسية وكل تصانيفه مقبولة بين الناس)).

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

هذا الموضوع أليق بمجلس أخبار الكتب، لذلك سأنقله هناك

----------


## شرف الدين بن علي

هل العلامة ابن كمال باشا سني على طريقة الماتريدي أم الأشعري؟؟

----------


## الرايه

د.محمود شمس الدين أمير

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خير

وهناك رسالة علمية عن هذا العَلََم الإمامُ ابنُ كمال باشا -رحمه الله تعالى-

ابن كمال باشا وآراءه الاعتقادية:دراس   نقدية على ضوء عقيدة السلف
للدكتور سعيد حسين باغجوان – دكتوراه- جامعة أم القرى 1415هـ
 نشرتها دار الكتب العلمية - بيروت
في مجلد واحد - في 568صغحة
الطبعة الاولى 1426هـ

----------


## محمود شمس الدين أمير الخزاعي

عقيدة الإمام ابن كمال باشا رحمه الله تعالى
الأخ الكريم شرف الدين بن علي
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لم أعثر فيما بين يدي من المراجع على من ذكر تحديدا لعقيدة الإمام ابن كمال باشا رحمه الله تعالى على نحو ما تقصد –أخي الكريم- ، إلا أني وجدت الأستاذ علي محمد مصطفى الفقير في رسالته للماجستير والموسومة ((ابن كمال باشا وأثره في الفقه الحنفي)) وهي مسجلة في كلية العلوم الإسلامية – جامعة بغداد في ربيع الأول 1416هـ آب أغسطس 1995م ، قد تناول هذا في رسالته ص11-14 ، وإليك ما نصه:
((عقيدته ومدرسته العقائدية:
لم تذكر المصادر شيئا عن عقيدة ابن كمال باشا ، لكن من خلال تتبع تفسير ابن كمال باشا للآيات التي تتعلق بالعقائد يظهر لنا أنه على عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة ، فهو دائما يوافق رأيهم وينتصر لمذهبهم ، ويرد على من خالفهم، والدليل على ذلك تفسيره للآيات الآتية:
1 – قوله تعالى : ((ومما رزقناهم ينفقون)) [البقرة:الاية4]، قال ابن كمال باشا :
((والرزق اسم لكل ما ينتفع به الحيوان ، وأصله الحظ والنصيب من أي نوع كان ، ثم شاع إطلاقه على ما أعطى الله تعالى عبده ومكنه من التصرف به حلالا كان أو حراما، لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (لقد رزقك الله طيبا فاخترت ما حرم الله عليك من رزقه مكان ما أحل الله لك من حلاله)، )) [سنن ابن ماجه: رقم 2613].
ثم يقول: ((وهو – الرزق – محمول ههنا على المباح دون الحظر ، بقرينة إضافته إلى الله تعالى )) [تفسير ابن كمال باشا ، أطروحة ماجستير: 89].
((فإن ما يضاف إليه تعالى بخصوصه مفصلا حقه أن يكون خاليا عن الكراهة فضلا عن الحرمة ، وإن كان قد تضاف إليه الأفعال كلها على سبيل العموم والإجمال)) [تفسير ابن كمال باشا ، أطروحة ماجستير: 90].
وهو بهذا يوافق رأي أهل السنة والجماعة ويخالف ما عليه المعتزلة من أن الله لا يرزق إلا حلالا، وأما الحرام فالعبد يرزقه نفسه.
2 -  قوله تعالى : ((لعلكم تشكرون)) [البقرة ، الآية52] قال ابن كمال باشا :
((وحملها –أي لعلكم – على الإرادة إنما يصح على أصل الاعتزال ، وأما على أصل أهل الحق فلا صحة له ، لأن إرادته تعالى تستلزم الوقوع عندهم ولم يقع ، فلا بد من الحمل على كونهم في صورة من يرجى منه الشكر وإن لم تتعلق به الإرادة)) [تفسير ابن كمال باشا ، أطروحة ماجستير: 267-268].
فعبارته – وأما على أصل أهل الحق فلا حجة له – صريحة في أن ابن كمال باشا على عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة . ...)) .
ثم يستطرد الأستاذ علي محمد مصطفى الفقير في ذكر الآيات الكريمة ، وأخيرا يقول:
((ومما يؤكد لنا أن ابن كمال باشا على عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة أسماء مؤلفاته في العقائد فكلها مصرحة بذلك ، ومن هذه المؤلفات ما يأتي:
1 – رسالة تحقيق مقال القائلين بالحال من أصحابنا وأصحاب الاعتزال. [كشف الظنون : 1/422] 
2 – رسالة في الكلام على خلق القرآن . [تأريخ الأدب العربي: 2/668 ]
3 – رسالة تحقيق القرآن كلام الله القديم . [فهرس مخطوطات مكتبة الأوقاف العامة في الموصل: 5/327، مجموع: 73/24]
وهناك العديد من رسائله على هذه الشاكلة ، يمكن الاطلاع عليها في الفصل المتعلق بآثاره.
يضاف إلى ما سبق أن ابن كمال باشا عاش في ظل الدولة العثمانية ، وتحت كنف سلاطينها، وقد كانت عقيدتهم عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة ، فلو كان ابن كمال باشا على غير هذه العقيدة لما كانت له هذه المكانة وهذا التقدير والاحترام من سلاطين بني عثمان ، خاصة وأنهم كانوا حريصين على دينهم وعقيدتهم ، يلمس ذلك فيهم من خلال الاطلاع على سيرهم وتأريخهم. )).

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

ومصنفات ورسائل ابن كمال باشا رحمه الله كثيرة جدا حتي ذكر له اللكنوي 300 رسالة في ترجمته 
وقال التميمي في الطبقات السنية :
"وكان رحمه الله تعالى، في كثرة التأليف، وسرعة التصنيف، ووسع الاطلاع، والإحاطة بكثير من العلوم، في الديار الرومية، نظيراً للحافظ جلال الدين السيوطي في الديار المصرية.
وعندي أن ابن كمال باشا أدق نظراً من السيوطي، وأحسن فهما، وأكثر تصرفا؛ على أنهما كانا جمال ذلك العصر، وفخر ذلك الدهر، ولم يخلف أحدٌ منهما بعده مثله. رحمه الله تعالى."

وهذا في غير علم الحديث فالسيوطي أعلم بكثير كما قال الكندي
ولمعرفة باقي مصنفاته ورسائله ومعرفة المخطوط والمطبوع منها ينظر مقدمة تحقيق أحمد حسن حامد لكتاب أسرار النحو لابن كمال باشا فقد ذكر عددا كبيرا من مؤلفاته 
والدراسة التي كتبها رباح مفتاح في تحقيق رسالة في وضع كاد لابن كمال في مجلة كلية دار العلوم العدد 27 والله أعلم

----------


## ابن عبدالكريم

يضاف إلى ما سبق أن ابن كمال باشا عاش في ظل الدولة العثمانية ، وتحت كنف سلاطينها، وقد كانت عقيدتهم عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة ، فلو كان ابن كمال باشا على غير هذه العقيدة لما كانت له هذه المكانة وهذا التقدير والاحترام من سلاطين بني عثمان ، خاصة وأنهم كانوا حريصين على دينهم وعقيدتهم ، يلمس ذلك فيهم من خلال الاطلاع على سيرهم وتأريخهم. )
أخي الفاضل , بل كان أغلبهم على عقيدة أهل الكلام ( ماتريدية و أشاعرة ) , مع تورط كثير منهم في التصوف المذموم ............
و حبذا لو تنقل لنا تفسيره لآية :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  الرحمن على العرش استوى  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  لنعلم منه حقيقة عقيدته .....
و بالمناسبة , فقد دار النقاش عن ابن كمال باشا في " ملتقى أهل الحديث " سابقا ,  حيث تكلم الإخوة عن مخالفات الرجل العقدية كماتريديته و دفاعه المستميت عن ابن عربي !!!
و تجده على هذا الرابط ..... 
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=68782
فتفضل بمراجعته , فإنه مفيد إن شاء الله ....

----------


## ابن عبدالكريم

> يضاف إلى ما سبق أن ابن كمال باشا عاش في ظل الدولة العثمانية ، وتحت كنف سلاطينها، وقد كانت عقيدتهم عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة ، فلو كان ابن كمال باشا على غير هذه العقيدة لما كانت له هذه المكانة وهذا التقدير والاحترام من سلاطين بني عثمان ، خاصة وأنهم كانوا حريصين على دينهم وعقيدتهم ، يلمس ذلك فيهم من خلال الاطلاع على سيرهم وتأريخهم. )


أخي الفاضل , بل كان أغلبهم على عقيدة أهل الكلام ( ماتريدية و أشاعرة ) , مع تورط كثير منهم في التصوف المذموم ............
و حبذا لو تنقل لنا تفسيره لآية :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  الرحمن على العرش استوى  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  لنعلم منه حقيقة عقيدته .....
و بالمناسبة , فقد دار النقاش عن ابن كمال باشا في " ملتقى أهل الحديث " سابقا ,  حيث تكلم الإخوة عن مخالفات الرجل العقدية كماتريديته و دفاعه المستميت عن ابن عربي !!!
و تجده على هذا الرابط ..... 
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=68782
فتفضل بمراجعته , فإنه مفيد إن شاء الله ....

----------


## الدكتور صالح محمد النعيمي

2 – تنقيحُ التنقيحِ في أصول الفقه، وهو تعليقاتٌ على تنقيح الأصول للعلامة صدر الشريعة المحبوبي (ت 747هـ)، ويعكف على تحقيقه أخونا الدكتور طالب رشيد جاسم وفقه الله تعالى لإكماله 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخوتي في الله هذا الكتاب محقق من قبل الاخ طالب رشيد في كلية الشريعة بغداد سنة / 2007 م فقط للعلم 
اخوكم المحب الدكتور صالح محمد النعيمي

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

الإخوة الكرام : جزاكم الله خيرًا ..

معظم رسائله ( إن لم يكن كلها ) محفوظة بمكتبة المسجد النبوي ( المصورات الجديدة - الإهداء ) ؛ فلعل أحد المحققين يبعث المفيد منها .
أما عقيدته فكما ذكر الأخ ابن عبدالكريم . ولا يمنع هذا الاستفادة من علمه النافع .

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

وللتأكيد : - بعد الرجوع إلى رسالة " ابن كمال باشا وآراؤه الاعتقادية " - خرج الباحث بهذه الملحوظات :
1- أنه ماتريدي العقيدة . 
2- له رسالة قبورية بعنوان " رسالة في شرح حديث إذا تحيرتم في الأمور فاستعينوا بأصحاب القبور " !! والحديث من موضوعات القبوريين - كما هو معلوم - .
3- يدافع عن الملحد الصوفي ابن عربي .له فتوى عنه .
ولايمنع هذا - كما سبق - من الاستفادة من علمه وفنونه التي أجاد فيها . فهو شبيه بالسيوطي . والله أعلم .

----------


## أبو عبدالله النجدي

الشيخ العلامة الكبير أحمد بن كمال باشا زاده : أحد العلماء المعدودين في الدولة العثمانية، لا تكاد خزانة مخطوطات في المشرق العربي والأعجمي وأوربا إلا وتغص بكتبه ورسائله، وله من ذلك ما لم يحط به كثير من المتخصصين، ولو أراد بشر أن يجمع لأعياه ذلك أو كاد...لكن أغلبها رسائل صغيرة، أشبه بالمقالات باصطلاح عصرنا، وقد كتب باللغات الثلاث السائدة في عصره: العربية والتركية والفارسية، وقد أتقنها جميعاً، لا بل قد كتب الشعر بتلك اللغات جميعاً، وكان يسمى ـ كما يحب ـ: مفتي الثقلين !.

وللشيخ ـ كما لغيره ـ آراء وافق فيها الماتريدية والأشاعرة، لكنه في عداد المجتهدين في العلوم الشرعية وعلوم الآلة، فربما أصاب وربما أخطأ، وقد نشأ في حضن الدولة العثمانية، في بيتٍ من بيوت الوزارة، وواشتغل بالجندية أول أمره، حتى حصل له موقف أثَّر فيه، وجعله يسلك مسلك العلماء، وله رسالة في الفرق بين الماتريدية والأشاعرة.

نعم قد دافع عن ابن عربي، واغتر به كغيره من أهل العلم، ممن يغلب حسن الظن، وله مصادمات مع مقلدة الصوفية كذلك.


لقد أفضى أحمد إلى ربه، فاللهم تغمده بواسع رحمتك

رحمه الله وعفا عني و عنكم وعنه

----------


## محمود شمس الدين أمير الخزاعي

> 2 – تنقيحُ التنقيحِ في أصول الفقه، وهو تعليقاتٌ على تنقيح الأصول للعلامة صدر الشريعة المحبوبي (ت 747هـ)، ويعكف على تحقيقه أخونا الدكتور طالب رشيد جاسم وفقه الله تعالى لإكماله 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اخوتي في الله هذا الكتاب محقق من قبل الاخ طالب رشيد في كلية الشريعة بغداد سنة / 2007 م فقط للعلم 
> اخوكم المحب الدكتور صالح محمد النعيمي


تصحيحا لما أورده الأخ الكريم النعيمي بخصوص كتاب تغيير التنقيح، أود أن أذكر الآتي:
•إن اسم الكتاب هو تغيير التنقيح، وليس تنقيح التنقيح.
•قد أكمل الشيخ طالب رشيد جاسم تحقيقه وناقش رسالته للدكتوراه بتاريخ 12/6/2007 ونال بها شهادة الدكتوراه بتقدير جيد جدا.
•قد شارك الشيخ طالب رشيد جاسم في تحقيق الكتاب الأستاذ أحمد حمزة السعيد من القطر السوري الشقيق وهو على حد علمي يقيم حاليا في اليمن، في ضواحي مدينة صنعاء.
•قد قام بتحقيق ودراسة القسم الأول من الكتاب الأستاذ أحمد حمزة السعيد، بينما قام الأخ الشيخ الدكتور طالب رشيد جاسم بتحقيق القسم الثاني.
•إن الكتاب لم يطبع حتى هذه اللحظة، لكن الأخ د. طالب يعتزم طبعه قريبا بإذن الله تعالى.
وفق الله الجميع لما يحبه ويرضاه.. والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## أبو عبدالله النجدي

هل طبعت حاشيته على الكشاف، أو اشتغل عليها أحد ؟

----------


## محمداحمد الحقاني الافغاني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وعلي كل حال فالضروري ما هي الطريقة الي وصول مؤلفاته , هل هي مطبوعة ام لا ؟ كلها او بعضها ؟ وهل صور بعضها احد من الاخوة واين روابط التحميل ؟

----------


## مسرة

جزاكم الله خير على هذه المعلومات القيمة لطلاب العلم

----------

